# Problème avec iPod



## cupertino (10 Mars 2004)

J'ai un problème avec mon iPod depuis deux jours, ce n'est pas un problème de batterie, je vous explique:

Je le branche sur mon powerbook, il se monte sans problème, mais impossible de l'ouvrir pour accéder à mes fichiers. Pire encore, la mise à jour avec iTunes est maintenant impossible, tous ce passe bien jusqu'à ce qu'il dise mise à jour et là, il se bloque à le première chanson en chargement.

Donc, en définitive, je ne peux rien charger dessus, et je ne peux plus y accéder non plus. Pour info, c'est un première génération (2001) à 5 Go.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?

Merci.


----------



## Lordwizard (10 Mars 2004)

Essaye une mise a jour du logiciel de ton iPod...


----------



## charlex (14 Mars 2004)

salut
essaye une sinchronisation avec isync
a+
PS: si l'ipod reste en écran fixe et que tu ne peu plus rien faire, tien appuyé sur les touches lecture et menu jusqu'a ce que la pomme s'affiche, puis attends


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mars 2004)

Parfois il suffit de jeter les préférences de l'iPod. Il s'agit du fichier _com.apple.iPod.plist_ qui se trouve dans le dossier des préférences de ton système.

Fais une recherche pour le localiser.


----------

